
Palantir’s Top-Secret User Manual for Cops - gambler
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/neapqg/300-californian-cities-secretly-have-access-to-palantir
======
dredmorbius
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20421490](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20421490)

